# French Provincial Trim



## onthebrinck (Oct 19, 2010)

The only source I can find online for French Provincial trim for my kitchen cabinets is Rockler. But their quarter circle corners are 2" radius and I need about 2-1/2". Anyone know a source? They are going to be painted and I'll need about 24 corners total. Thanks


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

onthebrinck said:


> The only source I can find online for French Provincial trim for my kitchen cabinets is Rockler. But their quarter circle corners are 2" radius and I need about 2-1/2". Anyone know a source? They are going to be painted and I'll need about 24 corners total. Thanks


Go to WWW.designersource.com there bases out of Jersey and Florida great source for all architectural Detailing


----------



## onthebrinck (Oct 19, 2010)

That site is cosmetics!!!???


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Will 2¼" work?












 









.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

onthebrinck said:


> That site is cosmetics!!!???


Google designer source architectural Detailing Middletown NJ


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

MastersHand said:


> Google designer source architectural Detailing Middletown NJ


Sorry the link is www.designersourceinc.com


----------



## onthebrinck (Oct 19, 2010)

MastersHand said:


> Google designer source architectural Detailing Middletown NJ


Sorry, still no luck ... but I did find a great internet directory of craftsmen ... so thanks for that!


----------



## onthebrinck (Oct 19, 2010)

MastersHand said:


> Sorry the link is www.designersourceinc.com


That's better! I contacted them, thanks!


----------



## onthebrinck (Oct 19, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Will 2¼" work?


Sorry, nope


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Blame, my wife bought 3 powder puffs before I could click off that site.:laughing:

If you can't find the trim maybe you can make it.


----------

